# Eheim 2215 vs 2217



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

It's for a 100 gallon P tank...

The Eheim 2215 is rated up to 93 gallons for $89 versus the 2217, rated up to 159 for $120.

My gut is always to go larger than needed, but if you guys think Eheim under-rates their filters I'll go with the 2215...

Oh, anybody have any experience with the Won Bros Titanium heater with lcd readout? Any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

"I" would go with the 2217 i also like to over filter just to make sure i'm not too sure about the whole under rated thing but its always better to have more rather than just enough


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I would go for the 2217, that what I run on my 90gal set-ups and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id do the 2217 personally or even the XP3 rated for 150 gallons at $100


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

If you're gonna spend $90, you might as well spend the extra $30 and get the extra filtration, it's a 100 tank, so 159gph will be needed (especially if you're gonna have a shoal).

I have an Eheim 2126 running wide open on my 75g and I love it, crystal clear water!!! I can't remember for sure, but it seems that the 2126 does 251gph.

The cleaner the water the better!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Pretty much what I Was thinking...anyone have any info on that heater? It looks like a worthy buy...

Thanks!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Lyle said:


> It's for a 100 gallon P tank...
> 
> The Eheim 2215 is rated up to 93 gallons for $89 versus the 2217, rated up to 159 for $120.
> 
> ...


 i actually use a 2215 and a 2217.one at each end.you will need both not just one.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Whoa I think that 2 would definately be overkill...


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

for 100gal i would go 2217







i have a 2215 on my 80gal and that thing works great, but the bigger the better. plus if you found 2215 was not cuttin it you would be stuck spending another 89 bucks(although i got mine of ebay for 50 :rasp: ) just my 2 cents


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Lyle said:


> Whoa I think that 2 would definately be overkill...


 you cant have too much filtration


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

[quote name='alan' date='Oct 20 2004, 05:05 PM']

i actually use a 2215 and a 2217.one at each end.you will need both not just one.


> [/QUOTE=alan,Oct 21 2004, 09:11 AM]
> QUOTE (Lyle @ Oct 21 2004, 12:22 AM)
> Whoa I think that 2 would definately be overkill...
> 
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 2215 on my 50g manueli tank (found second-hand on the internet for 45 bucks...), and still really need the two internal filters (about 400gph together) to keep things clean. The fact that there are 5 pleco's in the same tank may play a role in this, but even without them I'd at least have gotten one additional powerful internal filter.

For biofiltration, the 2215 alone may be sufficient, but for the extra mechanical filtration a piranha tank needs, for current and surface agitation, it alone is not up to the job.

I'd go with the 2217: it's a one-time investment of an extra 30 bucks (which will be forgotten within a month anyways), but the benefits are there to last.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

maybe get the 2215 and an AC500


----------

